# How Much Feeder Space Do I Need In Grow Out Pen?



## brentr (May 23, 2011)

I realize I'm jumping the gun a bit since my does just kindled, but...

I plan to raise the litters in a communal grow out pen after weaning.  I'll likely have 12+ rabbits in the pen, and I want to use the J type feeders and just feed them free choice.  The biggest one I've seen says it has an 11 inch wide trough.  How many feeders would you suggest for a dozen growing rabbits?  Is one enough?  I'm concerned about feeder space and making sure that every rabbit has easy access to food.  I figure plenty of feeder space will reduce competition and tension in the pen (I know it works that way with dairy cows!).

Maybe a better question:  What are your feeder arrangements in your grow out pens?  How many rabbits are you feeding at once?  Please share.

br


----------



## dewey (May 23, 2011)

A little competition helps them eat more...grow faster.  Several can use it together and they won't all be eating at the same time, so one 12" feeder works ok here.  On some of mine there's both a 12" & 5".


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 24, 2011)

I only use one large j feeder for pellets only and a smaller one for oats.  Seems to work for me.  Mine are for meat and I use a two story pen for them.  Water on the top floor and food on the bottom floor.  I hear that makes them bigger faster too, but who really knows.  It's fun to watch them scamper up and down and hop all about so it works for me.


----------



## doubled (May 25, 2011)

I put 8 or so in a pen with only one 7 inch feeder, as already said they don't all eat at the same time.


----------

